# Supprimer des chansons dans iPod.



## lyly1950 (10 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous.....Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si c'est possible de supprimer des chansons dans mon iPod qui ne sont pas enregistrer au complet ou que j'ai en double.J'ai fait des recherches mais je n'ai rien trouver.Et m'expliquer la procédure que je dois faire.J'ai un iPod 20Gb avec MacOs 10.2.8.Merci de votre aide.


----------



## nato kino (11 Mai 2004)

Je ne vois pas où est le problème, quand tu branches ton iPod, la liste des morceaux qui sont dedans doit apparaître dans iTunes, tu sélectionnes ceux que tu veux effacer, et hop, "delete", on en parle plus.


----------



## lyly1950 (11 Mai 2004)

Merci ...je sais que mes morceaux apparaissent mais ce n'est pas aussi simple que çà.Moi aussi je croyais que je n'avais qu'à souligner le morceau et delete.Mais le morceau reste gris pâle alors impossible de faire delete.


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2004)

il faut tout supprimer a partir de la bibliotheque iTunes(car si il se connecte et que rien ne change, c que les fichiers sont presents ds iTunes) on supprime les morceaux en double(en faisant attention au remix) et on reconnecte le iPod...
C comme ca que je fait..ca m'arrive des fois!


----------



## lyly1950 (11 Mai 2004)

Merci je vais faire ce que tu me dis.


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2004)

De rien!!!


----------

